# the stuff i carry on a daily basis



## dielikedisco (Nov 18, 2006)

ok so this is only the stuff that i keep in my bag on a daily basis - not alot of MAC yet, but that should change after xmas. if anyone wants specific names/colors of products, just let me know. i hadn't originally planned on posting these pictures so the stuff isn't really laid out in a way thats easy to label everything.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

nice!..... oh and i like the colors in the silver pots


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 18, 2006)

this is a fun thread! would you mind if we added to it? showing what we all carry in our bags on a daily basis?


----------



## dielikedisco (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_this is a fun thread! would you mind if we added to it? showing what we all carry in our bags on a daily basis?_

 
definitely, i'd love to see what you guys all carry around daily.


----------



## dielikedisco (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_nice!..... oh and i like the colors in the silver pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, i LOVE the eyeshadows in the silver pots.. they were super cheap - 99 cents a piece and are incredibly pigmented.


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 19, 2006)

Okay so here's what I tote around...I left my powder on my desk at work...so I had to draw in a stand-in.






Thanks, dielikedisco, for letting us join in...and for the great idea!


----------



## dielikedisco (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_Okay so here's what I tote around...I left my powder on my desk at work...so I had to draw in a stand-in.






Thanks, dielikedisco, for letting us join in...and for the great idea!_

 
you're very welcome.
nymphette is on of the l/g's i have in my bag at all times too.. it's just not pictured. 

how do you like the MAC bag you have? i'm highly tempted to get it next time i go to MAC, but i'm a little hesitant because i need something that will fit everything.. rather than using 2 seperate bags the way i am right now.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice collection


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

love it =)


----------

